# Birth of a Monster Freeman 40... quad 300's



## freemanboatworks

For all of you wondering why cats can't keep up with monos, well it has been an issue of horsepower. *Freeman* Boatworks has upped the ante by building a custom 40' center console cat with quad Yamaha 300's. A gentleman from Houston, TX commissioned us to build a cat that could cruise at 45mph. He wanted more size than the 33' with some more customization in the area of storage and seating.

The 33' is an amazing ride.... I don't know that I can comprehend how well the 40' is going to ride. He is coming out of a 36 Contender, so he really doesnt know how unbelievable his fishing experience is going to be on those snotty GOM days.

My speed predictions have always been conservative... I certainly dont want to go crazy with speed predictions and have to pull my foot out of my mouth.

Here are the specs:

LOA: 40'
Beam: 13'
Fuel: 400 gallons main 200 aux.
Power: 1200hp
Water: 50 gallons
Weight full up: 16000lbs

Speed predictions

Top end 60mph +
Cruise 45mph


----------



## luna sea II

Nice work Billy. how's Kevin's boat coming? isn't his your first mold built boat?


----------



## freemanboatworks

Kevin's boat is hull #2 out of the mold. We finished laminating the hull today actually and will start placing bulkheads next week. Hull #1 will go in the water shortly after Xmas. Would be sooner, but the holidays slow things down.


----------



## tokavi

I don't know how it will ride or how fast it will go but I saw 2 - 33 Freemans in Venice this year. Man, those are some sweet boats. We had one eat us up on the way out one morning and we were in a World Cat. That Freeman cruised past us like those 3-4 were not there. If I could, I would buy one today!


----------



## fender bender

Looks good, keep posting as you build her.Thats going to be one sweet ride.


----------



## BretABaker

does he have an ice maker? on a boat that size, id def want one. nice on those extended trips 

13' beam is quite nice!


----------



## Swells

BretABaker said:


> does he have an ice maker? on a boat that size, id def want one. nice on those extended trips
> 
> 13' beam is quite nice!


Icemaker, water-maker, wine cooler rack, ceegar humidifier, seat warmers, bidet for the galley slave, fuzzy dice, curb scratchers, whatever ya want!


----------



## sylvan

I sure would like to see the build of this boat on a 2cool thread.


----------



## Hotrod

I wondered when a 40 foot Freeman would come, gonna be the Pinnacle of boats!
Please keep us posted on weekly build photos.


----------



## TOM WEBER

WOW...


----------



## Brady Bunch

Cant wait to see the build out on this vessel, awesome big step in the cat business.


Hotrod said:


> Please keep us posted on weekly build photos.


----------



## Hotrod

Is this a 2coolers boat?


----------



## nelson6500

Hotrod said:


> Is this a 2coolers boat?


Didn't you hear I won the lotto bro :wink: NOT:biggrin:


----------



## dbarham

man thats an awesome build


----------



## freemanboatworks

Hotrod said:


> Is this a 2coolers boat?


I dont think so. He lives in the Houston area, but mainly fishes out of Venice.


----------



## texas32

Freeman
My curiousity is killing me. Any chance you might have a conceptional drawing of the 40?

Jay
Pearland, Tx


----------



## BretABaker

Swells said:


> Icemaker, water-maker, wine cooler rack, ceegar humidifier, seat warmers, bidet for the galley slave, fuzzy dice, curb scratchers, whatever ya want!


lol, thats great


----------



## freemanboatworks

BretABaker said:


> lol, thats great


The owner is getting all of that except for the curb scratchers!

Not really, he is actually keeping it fairly simple. I'll post updates soon.

Billy


----------



## freemanboatworks

We are moving right along with the build. Here are a few pics of the progress.


----------



## Snagged

Keep them coming.


----------



## shanker

That is amazing....

I do wonder why quad 300's would be chosen over some twin inboard diesels though


----------



## luna sea II

shanker said:


> That is amazing....
> 
> I do wonder why quad 300's would be chosen over some twin inboard diesels though


 speed. I'm sure Billy can elaborate but that's the jist of it.


----------



## Barnacle Bill

Man, that is awesome! Please keep posting the pics of the work!


----------



## myprozac

luna sea II said:


> speed. I'm sure Billy can elaborate but that's the jist of it.


 With some v12 or v16 manns I would figure it would have enough power to be blasted to the moon....

I can already see it coming... The next freeman is going to be pretty cool, with a set of folding wings that pop out of the gunnel and allow you to fly to your spots!!! No back pain ever again, and comes complete with stewards that bring you drinks and penuts!!


----------



## freemanboatworks

Speed speed speed...... That is why he chose outboards. It would take around 1600hp diesel to accomplish the same speeds with a straight inboard setup. He also wants to trailer this boat from time to time.

I'll keep the pics coming as she progresses.

Billy


----------



## frank n texas

To trailer that rig on the highways would it be considered a "wide load'?


----------



## Roby

frank n texas said:


> To trailer that rig on the highways would it be considered a "wide load'?


Oh yeah. You'll need a permit to haul that bad boy and one heck of a trailer. Pick your route wisely or you will be replacing the T-top also. Not practical to trailer on a regular basis, but then again there isn't anything practical about that rig.


----------



## freemanboatworks

Roby said:


> Oh yeah. You'll need a permit to haul that bad boy and one heck of a trailer. Pick your route wisely or you will be replacing the T-top also. Not practical to trailer on a regular basis, but then again there isn't anything practical about that rig.


The boat has to make it to Venice with a wide load permit. After that, he will tow it from his condo to the ramp a few times a year which is about 3 miles in a very rural area. Definitely not practical to tow on a regular basis.


----------



## speckle-catcher

I couldn't even afford the trailer!

thanks for sharing your build photos.


----------



## Swells

freemanboatworks said:


> Speed speed speed...... That is why he chose outboards. It would take around 1600hp diesel to accomplish the same speeds with a straight inboard setup. He also wants to trailer this boat from time to time.
> 
> I'll keep the pics coming as she progresses.
> 
> Billy


Very good point. You got 1,200 HP on outboards that can run small props at about 5,000 RPM at least. A similar diesel would run larger props at about 1800 RPM. Diesels are just too heavy and slow?

Pay no attention to the naysayers. Many International racing boats use diesel I/O drives ... with a 3 to 6 gear outdrive. Seatek makes the best ones, including secret boats for the Navy Seals. Diesel, that is.

Here's an open racer equipped with Seatek engines.


----------



## High Hopes

I seem to remember a thread about Harley boats, which had twin diesel with surface drives, I thought those boats were pulling above fifty miles an hour, and did it without burning as much fuel.


----------



## myprozac

High Hopes said:


> I seem to remember a thread about Harley boats, which had twin diesel with surface drives, I thought those boats were pulling above fifty miles an hour, and did it without burning as much fuel.


 http://www.harleyboats.com/


----------



## Kenner21

That Harley boat has been coming soon for 4 years, looking foward to watching this build come to life I've been watching over on THT since Hull number 1


----------



## High Seas Drifter

People who have trailered boats/anything requiring a permit, how often were you checked for said permit?

What's the penalty for not getting a permit?


----------



## ramrunner2

Maint. on 4 Suzukis vs. twin 900 CR Mans is way, way less money and time. Just ask one someone who owns a 43 Cabo what the synthetic oil change bill is, the every other year aftercooler cleaning, and 1,000 hour service.


----------



## En Fuego

300's???
Has Yamaha staerted making a 300 4 Stroke?
Please tell me he is not putting 300 HPDI's on a brand new boat.


----------



## En Fuego

*My own answer*

*Yamaha F300TXR* *Four Stroke V8 5.3L*


----------



## luna sea II

En Fuego said:


> *Yamaha F300TXR* *Four Stroke V8 5.3L*


 4.2 liter V6 soon to be available


----------



## Kenner21

http://www.simyamaha.com/category_s/1883.htm


----------



## freemanboatworks

Yamaha just announced a 4.2 liter V6 that weighs less than the current 250 four stroke. We will be rigging 4 of them. 

Changing 30 gallons of oil in big diesels every 120 hours gets expensive. The new 300's hold 7 quarts each.


----------



## jakers

luna sea II said:


> 4.2 liter V6 soon to be available


4.2 V6 is 246 pounds lighter than the V8. Call it 250lbs. x 4 = 1,000lbs. Yeah, I think I would go with those.

Would hate to be the dude trying to sell a boat with a few of the V8s after a few years. That is, if the 4.2 V6 ends up being reliable.


----------



## pqd

I agree those heavy v8's will be obsolete and the whole lineup will eventually be replaced with their lighter stronger counterparts. Excellent choice of engines on that 40 Freeman. Lets hope the the 4.2's are as bulletproof as the F250's. One of the best outboard engines ever made for reliability.


----------



## luna sea II

word is this motor is going to revolutionize the outboard industry and put everybody else out of business. we'll see.
looks too me like they can only make them so light before reliability suffers. given the problems with the 350s I would want them to to have a couple years to work out the bugs before I buy one.


----------



## Kenner21

I can see a market for the V8's when they bump them up to 400 HP. A lot of bigger,heavy CC's will make a nice platform for twin 400 s for guys who don't want to run three motors.


----------



## [email protected]

Hmmm...does it have a cow bell?...but thats just me.


----------



## freemanboatworks

We've made some good progress since my last post. The bottoms are on along with the bottoms of the brackets and the transom. Next week will be tunnel, tunnel, tunnel......


----------



## Boboe

Regarding big diesels:
I've never met an owner of Mann's who was happy with them. Maybe I've just met the wrong owners.

We run big Cummins in the offshore crewboat that I drive. They're K50's, and are pushing 1400hp each. We have four of them. Each takes 50 gallons of oil, and it gets changed every 250 hrs, not 150. We use Delo 400 T40 in them, but I have no clue what it costs per gallon. The oil company pays for that 

I'd be a little bit sketched out having 600 gallons of gasoline onboard. That's just asking for an explosion if any one of many things went wrong. Diesel is waaaaay more stable.


----------



## Barnacle Bill

Man, I can't wait to see that boat when it is finished.


----------



## GhostRider

Boboe said:


> Regarding big diesels:
> I've never met an owner of Mann's who was happy with them. Maybe I've just met the wrong owners.
> 
> Bingo ! - you haven't met the right owners / captains.


----------



## Jake Reaves

Most of the newer 30'+ Center Consoles that everyone and their cousin is running carry ~400 Gallons of fuel...Not seeing much difference explosion wise between 400 gallons of gasoline and 600...your gonna be pretty toasty either way...



Boboe said:


> Regarding big diesels:
> I've never met an owner of Mann's who was happy with them. Maybe I've just met the wrong owners.
> 
> We run big Cummins in the offshore crewboat that I drive. They're K50's, and are pushing 1400hp each. We have four of them. Each takes 50 gallons of oil, and it gets changed every 250 hrs, not 150. We use Delo 400 T40 in them, but I have no clue what it costs per gallon. The oil company pays for that
> 
> I'd be a little bit sketched out having 600 gallons of gasoline onboard. That's just asking for an explosion if any one of many things went wrong. Diesel is waaaaay more stable.


----------



## freemanboatworks

It's been a while.... we are about 2/3 done with the tunnel. The pics show it around 1/4 done, but I was lazy with the camera. We used plywood on the 33's that were 2 layers 1/4" double biased okoume ply. On the 40 we are using longitudinal strips of cypress.


----------



## jdusek

Very Nice. I cannot wait to see the end result.


----------



## freemanboatworks

More updates.....

Tunnel is planked. We are almost one with the hull sides.


----------



## CLVL

Billy - Why the change to longitudinal cypress in the tunnel? Is it a faster construction method than two layers overlay plywood as done in the 33?

Another incredible boat BTW!


----------



## freemanboatworks

CLVL said:


> Billy - Why the change to longitudinal cypress in the tunnel? Is it a faster construction method than two layers overlay plywood as done in the 33?
> 
> Another incredible boat BTW!


It's hard to say if it was faster since this boat's tunnel is 25% bigger. It was cleaner for sure with a lot less kneeling down in epoxy. The long runs in the tunnel were real fast, but the bow was somewhat of a bear.

We have the bilge and freeboard panels on. We are cleaning up the lines and making the lifting chines on the bottoms. Plan on glassing later in the week.

Billy


----------



## solaction

Is this going to be the boat or is it a plug for a mold to make more?


----------



## luna sea II

solaction said:


> Is this going to be the boat or is it a plug for a mold to make more?


 this is the boat. it's a cold molded hull and is not built in a mold.


----------



## freemanboatworks

solaction said:


> Is this going to be the boat or is it a plug for a mold to make more?


luna sea is correct... this one is going to be a "one off" boat. Depending on how she performs and how much interest we get, there is always a possibility of building a mold. A ways off though!


----------



## freemanboatworks

Here are some updated pics. 

Well all the panels are on and shaped. One more day of cleaning up the lines and we will start glassing Tuesday.


----------



## GhostRider

Using this boat as an example - what's the expected dry weight ?
If you were to make one from a mold would the it be lighter ?
Guess I'm asking if a cold molded boat weighs more and by how much ?
Thx.


----------



## Kenner21

Cold molded boats are typically lighter


----------



## freemanboatworks

GhostRider said:


> Using this boat as an example - what's the expected dry weight ?
> If you were to make one from a mold would the it be lighter ?
> Guess I'm asking if a cold molded boat weighs more and by how much ?
> Thx.


The expected dry weight is around 12k lbs. A molded boat using similar techniques as the molded 33 should produce a similar weight.

Consider this... a Hydrasport 41 weighs around 23k lbs. and runs 61 with quads.


----------



## freemanboatworks

been a while. We finished troweling on fairing compound. Hopefully we will flip her in a few weeks.

B


----------



## 11andy11

that boat is gonna be straight nuts. looks great.


----------



## myprozac

Any progress?


----------



## freemanboatworks

myprozac said:


> Any progress?


Oh yeah, she's getting there. We are done with the major fairing. Today we will be spraying on a coat of final fairing compound that will fill in all the 40 grit scratches and tune up any small areas. We are gonna flip next week.


----------



## seeingred

Why is this thread rated 1 star? Am I missing something?


----------



## 007

seeingred said:


> Why is this thread rated 1 star? Am I missing something?


You need to have the rep power to back ur chit up!!......just sayin.......


----------



## luna sea II

seeingred said:


> Why is this thread rated 1 star? Am I missing something?


 I'm wondering that as well. I've fished on Mike's 33 in rough conditions and can say these boats are extraordinary. even a good mold built boat can be a work of art but the workmanship in this boat is incredible.


----------



## freemanboatworks

Got the Dupont spray fair on. She is lookin good. We should be able to spray primer on next week and roll her upright.

I didnt realize there were different ratings for threads. I guess since I am not a Yellowfin, I dont get starpower. Maybe I'll wake a few naysayers up.


----------



## jdusek

freemanboatworks said:


> Got the Dupont spray fair on. She is lookin good. We should be able to spray primer on next week and roll her upright.
> 
> I didnt realize there were different ratings for threads. I guess since I am not a Yellowfin, I dont get starpower. Maybe I'll wake a few naysayers up.


I would rate it the tops. I just do not know how. Cannot wait too see new postings of the progress.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

I tried to rate it and when I tried the rating function it said I had already rated it which I have not. But definitely 5 stars.

AGF



jdusek said:


> I would rate it the tops. I just do not know how. Cannot wait too see new postings of the progress.


----------



## freemanboatworks

We got her flipped over on Friday. A few jumps when the straps would slip a little, but other than that, it went well. 


To get a sense of scale, look at the fellas in the pictures next to the boat. In the last picture that fella is 6'3".


----------



## alw

In fiberglass boats with wood stringers the stringers seem to rot out after a while. What happens with a larger boat like this with lots of wood inside the hull? I have seen plywood transoms rot out as well.


----------



## jdusek

freemanboatworks said:


> We got her flipped over on Friday. A few jumps when the straps would slip a little, but other than that, it went well.
> 
> To get a sense of scale, look at the fellas in the pictures next to the boat. In the last picture that fella is 6'3".


From the pictures it looks like there will be short gunnels. How high will they be?


----------



## freemanboatworks

alw said:


> In fiberglass boats with wood stringers the stringers seem to rot out after a while. What happens with a larger boat like this with lots of wood inside the hull? I have seen plywood transoms rot out as well.


Most of your "carolina" flared customs are built this way. The main and most important ingredient to make this work is EPOXY RESIN. You cant use polyester in this application and expect it to work long term.


----------



## 11andy11

you gonna race it against that DI??


----------



## freemanboatworks

11andy11 said:


> you gonna race it against that DI??


In the ocean in big seas? Hell yeah!! In the waterway? nope.

Those guys make bold claims that no other center console can beat them in a Miami-Bimini crossing. I wanted to call there bluff. If it were slick calm, then only a few might beat them, but if it were rough, I have some thing that would make them wish they had stayed home.


----------



## REELING 65

That's gonna be a ..ll of a boat!
:cheers:


----------



## Bret

pardon my ignorance... whats a DI???


----------



## Kenner21

Deep Impact, when you buy one of their boats they throw in a large gold chain that must be worn at all times when operating one of their boats.


----------



## luna sea II

Kenner21 said:


> Deep Impact, when you buy one of their boats they throw in a large gold chain that must be worn at all times when operating one of their boats.


 :rotfl:


----------



## Bret

Kenner21 said:


> Deep Impact, when you buy one of their boats they throw in a large gold chain that must be worn at all times when operating one of their boats.


Thanks.. LOL...


----------



## Vee3

How's this big boat coming along?


----------



## InfamousJ

Question...

you said "For all of you wondering why cats can't keep up with monos, well it has been an issue of horsepower."

I thought cats hold pretty much all world record speeds? i.e. Skater, etc... Or is this just in reference to short offshore fishing boats, mono versus cat?


----------



## freemanboatworks

Vee3 said:


> How's this big boat coming along?


We have the bilges glassed and ready for fuel tanks. Tanks should be here in a week or so.

Billy


----------



## freemanboatworks

InfamousJ said:


> Question...
> 
> you said "For all of you wondering why cats can't keep up with monos, well it has been an issue of horsepower."
> 
> I thought cats hold pretty much all world record speeds? i.e. Skater, etc... Or is this just in reference to short offshore fishing boats, mono versus cat?


It was in reference to fishing cats. Our 33 runs better than a Yellowfin 34, and a 33 Contender with the same power, but when they run trips, they can slowly run away. Many folks have wanted more speed out of a cat hull and we provide it.

With the 40', we designed her to run quads. It has been done before on a cat, but not with cat hull truly designed for rough offshore use. (at least that I am aware of). The owner told me he wanted a boat he could cruise comfortably at 45mph in 3-4 seas. When I say comfortable, I mean comfortable. The 40' is what we came up with.

I know the offshore turbine powered cats run in excess of 200mph, but that is not what we had in mind.


----------



## freemanboatworks

Been a while, but we have the decks in and glassed. Weve got the interior hull sides glassed and will start working on the side decks, livewells, etc.

The four Yamaha 300's will be here in the middle of July.

Billy


----------



## RockportRobert

The thread-rating seems to be locked up. Great thread! Couldn't afford to fill the auxiliary tank, but sure have learned a lot!


----------



## skipjack express

thats 2 kewl


----------



## Bily Lovec

what a beauty, I cant wait to see the finished product :bounce:


----------



## GhostRider

freemanboatworks said:


> In the ocean in big seas? Hell yeah!! In the waterway? nope.
> 
> Those guys make bold claims that no other center console can beat them in a Miami-Bimini crossing. I wanted to call there bluff. If it were slick calm, then only a few might beat them, but if it were rough, I have some thing that would make them wish they had stayed home.


Reggie's out of bankruptcy, surprised he hasn't stepped up to the challenge. When it comes to an offshore race you'll have a hard time convincing me to bet against a 38' Fountain. The center console is the same waterline hull as the the race boat that has won many offshore races.


----------



## freemanboatworks

GhostRider said:


> Reggie's out of bankruptcy, surprised he hasn't stepped up to the challenge. When it comes to an offshore race you'll have a hard time convincing me to bet against a 38' Fountain. The center console is the same waterline hull as the the race boat that has won many offshore races.


I am up to the challenge. Let me pick the day.


----------



## xjchaser

*Any updates*

*Sure would like to see some updates on this project... How are you planning to rig the engines? 2 per hull pod or evenly spaced across stern... Will they be counter rotating??? Thanking you in advance*


----------



## WAHOO1

Why didn't you put steps in the hull? Just a question not a complaint.
Beautiful boat....


----------



## mlutz95

freakin beast of a boat. thatll be awesome


----------



## The Haymaker

woah! thats gunna be a nice boat


----------



## whistlingdixie

freemanboatworks said:


> It was in reference to fishing cats. Our 33 runs better than a Yellowfin 34, and a 33 Contender with the same power, but when they run trips, they can slowly run away. Many folks have wanted more speed out of a cat hull and we provide it.
> 
> With the 40', we designed her to run quads. It has been done before on a cat, but not with cat hull truly designed for rough offshore use. (at least that I am aware of). The owner told me he wanted a boat he could cruise comfortably at 45mph in 3-4 seas. When I say comfortable, I mean comfortable. The 40' is what we came up with.
> 
> I know the offshore turbine powered cats run in excess of 200mph, but that is not what we had in mind.


I always thought the reason a cat hull could not compete with a mono hull powered the same way was due to drag. The offshore boats such as fountain, deep impact and few others have steped pads that actually allow them to get up and run like a bass boat whereas cat hulls have two hull which create more drag. I saw the double vision in Beaumont and it was a beautiful boat btw. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## freemanboatworks

whistlingdixie said:


> I always thought the reason a cat hull could not compete with a mono hull powered the same way was due to drag. The offshore boats such as fountain, deep impact and few others have steped pads that actually allow them to get up and run like a bass boat whereas cat hulls have two hull which create more drag. I saw the double vision in Beaumont and it was a beautiful boat btw. Keep the pictures coming.


It all boils down to wetted surface. The Freeman cat hulls have 2 narrow hulls that plane and have less surface area than a monohull of the same size. While the cat has more of the hull in the water at speed, there is less surface area dragging through the water. Less surface area means a MUCH better ride. Not even comparable really.

The Freeman 33 runs in the low 60's with Yamaha 350's. A 33t Contender runs very similar speeds with the same power, but the Freeman33 is a bigger boat with an 11' beam and has a much better ride. I know this because I had the owner of a 33T on one of my boats and he couldnt believe the ride and the speeds we were running.

As far as fuel efficiency... The owner of the "Double Vision" ran out of Beaumont to Auger and a few other spots a few weeks ago and burned 318 gallons. He ran around or over 400miles for key on/key off average of 1.25mpg running 38-40mph both ways.


----------



## freemanboatworks

xjchaser said:


> *Sure would like to see some updates on this project... How are you planning to rig the engines? 2 per hull pod or evenly spaced across stern... Will they be counter rotating??? Thanking you in advance*


I'll post some pics tomorrow.

The engines will be mounted a pair per hull. Each pair will have a right and left counter rotating setup.


----------



## Night-Fisherman

I laugh everytime I see the work bench inside the boat! Need to keep it in the boat and make it a fish cleaning table. LOL Nice Boat Amigo!!


----------



## xjchaser

freemanboatworks said:


> I'll post some pics tomorrow.
> 
> The engines will be mounted a pair per hull. Each pair will have a right and left counter rotating setup.


*Sounds great looking forward to seeing the update...Very interested in seeing this completed project and the testing data....Also what are the chances of a custom build that has a cabin berth incorporated up in the bow like some of the other Cat fishing boats available? *


----------



## whistlingdixie

freemanboatworks said:


> It all boils down to wetted surface. The Freeman cat hulls have 2 narrow hulls that plane and have less surface area than a monohull of the same size. While the cat has more of the hull in the water at speed, there is less surface area dragging through the water. Less surface area means a MUCH better ride. Not even comparable really.
> 
> The Freeman 33 runs in the low 60's with Yamaha 350's. A 33t Contender runs very similar speeds with the same power, but the Freeman33 is a bigger boat with an 11' beam and has a much better ride. I know this because I had the owner of a 33T on one of my boats and he couldnt believe the ride and the speeds we were running.
> 
> As far as fuel efficiency... The owner of the "Double Vision" ran out of Beaumont to Auger and a few other spots a few weeks ago and burned 318 gallons. He ran around or over 400miles for key on/key off average of 1.25mpg running 38-40mph both ways.


Thanks for all the knowledge about the difference between cat hulls and mono hulls. I am wondering why you see mostly all monohull boats on the east coast and no cat hulls. Also if cat hulls are such a great riding boat why has no one engineered a way to build cat hull sportfishers? The double vision was a beautiful boat btw. Congrats on these beautiful boats you are building btw.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker

They are Yankees, nuff said.


----------



## txrowdy

whistlingdixie said:


> Thanks for all the knowledge about the difference between cat hulls and mono hulls. I am wondering why you see mostly all monohull boats on the east coast and no cat hulls. Also if cat hulls are such a great riding boat why has no one engineered a way to build cat hull sportfishers? The double vision was a beautiful boat btw. Congrats on these beautiful boats you are building btw.


kind of like this...... http://www.m2motoryachts.com/pages/m2-57.html


----------



## whistlingdixie

gordaflatsstalker said:


> They are Yankees, nuff said.


I was referring to from Virginia to Georgia which are southern states. I understand why the cats are useful out west like texas but down south on the Atlantic cats are not very popular.


----------



## waterspout

whistlingdixie said:


> I was referring to from Virginia to Georgia which are southern states.East coast! I understand why the cats are useful out west like texas southern state! but down south on the Atlantic Atlantic is south? HUH??? cats are not very popular.


HUH? :spineyes:


----------



## freemanboatworks

whistlingdixie said:


> I was referring to from Virginia to Georgia which are southern states. I understand why the cats are useful out west like texas but down south on the Atlantic cats are not very popular.


I havent quite figured it out myself. I grew up in Charleston,SC running 50-70 miles getting my arse handed to me in a 23' Seacraft. I rode in a 31 Contender and it was better, but not great. My buddy told me to look at a cat for a better ride. I said the same thing, "ugly". It aint so ugly when you are running in it getting night and day smoother ride. Eventually I wanted a bigger cat, but no one built the design I was looking for, so I did it myself.

Once I get people on the 33, they are typically floored with the ride and usually think they are running 30 when in fact we are running 40. She has a big boat feel.

I guess I got lucky with my design, because she really does offer the best of both worlds.... speed, looks, and a fantastic ride.


----------



## jdsuperbee

Some guy asked the other day about the difference between atlantic, pacific and gulf waters and why some boats perform differently in both. Long ago a friend had mentioned that he and his dad used to race a 26' sailboat that was specifically designed and built for the Gulf and explained why, but now I can't remember.
Can somebody explain it again? I seem to remember that it had something to do with wave frequency


----------



## gordaflatsstalker

I was just poking fun at ya WD. VA, NC, or SC are no way Southern except they fought on the Southern side. I spent a year working in Norfolk, VA fishing inshore and offshore. Also did a few trips out of Oregon Inlet. Great fishing over there. I have never been on a cat so I have no experience as to how well they ride.


----------



## whistlingdixie

freemanboatworks said:


> I havent quite figured it out myself. I grew up in Charleston,SC running 50-70 miles getting my arse handed to me in a 23' Seacraft. I rode in a 31 Contender and it was better, but not great. My buddy told me to look at a cat for a better ride. I said the same thing, "ugly". It aint so ugly when you are running in it getting night and day smoother ride. Eventually I wanted a bigger cat, but no one built the design I was looking for, so I did it myself.
> 
> Once I get people on the 33, they are typically floored with the ride and usually think they are running 30 when in fact we are running 40. She has a big boat feel.
> 
> I guess I got lucky with my design, because she really does offer the best of both worlds.... speed, looks, and a fantastic ride.


So would you consider yourself still a carolinian? I grew up in Charleston my whole life and just recently moved to Texas. I love to see Carolina influence in boats especially in other parts of the country. As far as mono hulls have you noticed a steady trend towards the carolina flair on bay boats, offshore boats and even now on the ranger bass boats?


----------



## freemanboatworks

gordaflatsstalker said:


> I was just poking fun at ya WD. VA, NC, or SC are no way Southern except they fought on the Southern side. I spent a year working in Norfolk, VA fishing inshore and offshore. Also did a few trips out of Oregon Inlet. Great fishing over there. I have never been on a cat so I have no experience as to how well they ride.


South Carolina isnt southern? I can see Ft Sumter from my house..... that is where the civil war started in 1861. I was born and raised here and some of my family moved here in the late 1780s. I guess I am a yankee and didnt know it. :rotfl: WHATEVER!!!!!!!!!

Now, if you are referring to the tens of thousands of yankees that move to the south every year, then yes SC isnt as southern as it used to be.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker

It's geographical location is not southern is what I should have said. I know it's a Southern state but it is not located in the south. FL, TX, MS, AL, LA are in the south. Your boats are bad arse btw.


----------



## PasadenaMan

awesome build, jsut found this thread today.


----------



## luna sea II

gordaflatsstalker said:


> It's geographical location is not southern is what I should have said. I know it's a Southern state but it is not located in the south. FL, TX, MS, AL, LA are in the south. Your boats are bad arse by the btw.


if you are saying SC is not a gulf coast state ok, but it's defintely a southern state. I was born and have lived most of my life in South Mississippi but I've also lived in LA, GA, SC, and NC and they are all southern, especially the rural areas. NC and SC definitely have alot of yankees that have migrated there as does FL.

now is Texas a southern state? it's a big state and I guess the eastern part is southern but it's a stretch to call it southern. if you want to see southern come to south Mississippi!:wink:


----------



## waterspout

luna sea II said:


> if you are saying SC is not a gulf coast state ok, but it's defintely a southern state. I was born and have lived most of my life in South Mississippi but I've also lived in LA, GA, SC, and NC and they are all southern, especially the rural areas. NC and SC definitely have alot of yankees that have migrated there as does FL.
> 
> now is Texas a southern state? it's a big state and I guess the eastern part is southern but it's a stretch to call it southern. *if you want to see southern come to south Mississippi*!:wink:


inbred does NOT justify southern!:rotfl:

show me a state on the map farther south than TEXAS!


----------



## luna sea II

waterspout said:


> inbred does NOT justify southern!:rotfl:
> 
> you've got your share over there too!:slimer:


----------



## speckle-catcher

enough of the petty squabbling over what is a "southern state" (even though gordaflats is wrong) - let's see some new pics of this bote!


----------



## Barbarian

jdsuperbee said:


> Some guy asked the other day about the difference between atlantic, pacific and gulf waters and why some boats perform differently in both. Long ago a friend had mentioned that he and his dad used to race a 26' sailboat that was specifically designed and built for the Gulf and explained why, but now I can't remember.
> Can somebody explain it again? I seem to remember that it had something to do with wave frequency


I am not a bluewater guy by the largest stretch of the imagination, but I would think it has to do with depth, the steepness of the bottom, and I am sure tides play a role also. The same goes for freshwater lakes and bays (sort of) but on a much smaller scale. I would think the Gulf would have waves that tend to be closer together (smaller frequency) than the Atlantic and Pacific. This could all be wrong and if so, forget that I said it and I'll go back where I belong. Fascinated though by boat designs and and the hows and whys of performance. Freeman - your boat looks awesome and I am sure it will perform even better.


----------



## vinsp

Let's see some photos


----------



## whistlingdixie

freemanboatworks said:


> South Carolina isnt southern? I can see Ft Sumter from my house..... that is where the civil war started in 1861. I was born and raised here and some of my family moved here in the late 1780s. I guess I am a yankee and didnt know it. :rotfl: WHATEVER!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now, if you are referring to the tens of thousands of yankees that move to the south every year, then yes SC isnt as southern as it used to be.


They're just jealous that real southerners had to come help them escape mexico. About fort sumter.... actually the first shots came from morris island by some Citadel cadets (my alumni) on the ship "Star of the West."
By the time Texas heard about the war of Southern Independance we were a year deep into the war and it took them two years to find the war.:spineyes:


----------



## luna sea II

you edited out the bama stuff.:biggrin:


----------



## freemanboatworks

Oh yeah, here is the latest.....

We are almost done building the interior.... that last little bit is the livewell and drink boxes that go in the stern.


----------



## jdsuperbee

Gonna be a beast!


----------



## surf_ox

luna sea II said:


> you edited out the bama stuff.:biggrin:












Is that pink insulation???


----------



## WesJ

anyone got any pics of the double vision? they arent on the freeman site, i always enjoy looking at these beautiful boats ill never be able to afford! 

keep up the pics freeman, im sure im not the only one drooling over this thing!

wes


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD

I have been looking at the MTI Cats for a while for a party boat, but I must say that this boat would be a blast.


----------



## xjchaser

*Holy Smokes I am Jonesing for an update....what's the latest on this beast really looking forward to seeing more pictures and test results....Thanking you in advance for your time.*


----------



## fishyfreek

just being curios not noisy , what does a boat like this cost ? cause i am playing the loto tonight !!!


----------



## DMC

fishyfreek said:


> just being curios not noisy , what does a boat like this cost ? cause i am playing the loto tonight !!!


If you win, ask again, you will probably have a better chance at the answer...


----------



## poncho n' lefty

Any new updates?


----------



## beach111

awesome


----------



## 27contender

I love all the wood.

R

Not that kind!


----------



## REELING 65

Nice work!


----------



## jodyisfishing

Wonder if this monster is wet yet?


----------



## freemanboatworks

jodyisfishing said:


> Wonder if this monster is wet yet?


Not yet... It's going to be a little while. This "one off" hull has always been somewhat a custom side project for a customer. We focus on the molded 33's. However, the 40' is going to be a bad mofo. It will be interesting to see what kind of interest comes after the 40 is splashed. I'll post more pics next week.

Billy


----------



## sea sick

freemanboatworks said:


> Not yet... It's going to be a little while. This "one off" hull has always been somewhat a custom side project for a customer. We focus on the molded 33's. However, the 40' is going to be a bad mofo. It will be interesting to see what kind of interest comes after the 40 is splashed. I'll post more pics next week.
> 
> Billy


Is that code for folks are short on cash,and your like Jack in the box. You'll make it when they order it lol


----------



## freemanboatworks

sea sick said:


> Is that code for folks are short on cash,and your like Jack in the box. You'll make it when they order it lol


It is code for, the owner is not in a hurry.


----------



## sea sick

freemanboatworks said:


> It is code for, the owner is not in a hurry.


He needs to get in a big hurry then, its only 10ms later:walkingsm

That beast should be nice.


----------



## spurgersalty

Holy cow!!! Just found this thread. I'd have to stop for a smoke break walking from front to back of this thing. Simply bada$$.
I'm also curious bout the price. Hint hint.
Nice boat project and great attitude with us moochers.


----------



## freemanboatworks

spurgersalty said:


> Holy cow!!! Just found this thread. I'd have to stop for a smoke break walking from front to back of this thing. Simply bada$$.
> I'm also curious bout the price. Hint hint.
> Nice boat project and great attitude with us moochers.


This rig will be pushing $400k, but not much in the ocean will be able to keep up with it in anything over 3'.

I am used to people messing with me. Not a big deal.... it usually opens the way for more dialogue.

I have a question for all of you...

How fast do ya'll think it will run? She is gonna weigh in around 18K lbs fully loaded and have a ttop with no second station. I see where the Hydrosports 41' will run 61 with quad 300 Verados and she weighs a whopping 25K lbs.


----------



## High Seas Drifter

freemanboatworks said:


> This rig will be pushing $400k, but not much in the ocean will be able to keep up with it in anything over 3'.
> 
> I am used to people messing with me. Not a big deal.... it usually opens the way for more dialogue.
> 
> I have a question for all of you...
> 
> How fast do ya'll think it will run? She is gonna weigh in around 18K lbs fully loaded and have a ttop with no second station. I see where the Hydrosports 41' will run 61 with quad 300 Verados and she weighs a whopping 25K lbs.


1.This boat needs to be fishing Wicked Winter 2011. It's the perfect machine to haul *** out in true 4' chop and catch wahoo and tuna and swordfish in the winter off the texas coast.

This would be a hell of a way to advertise her capabilities.

2. Is this thing going to have a tuna door? It would be awesome to have one in the back of the boat between the motors. Then mount a couple re-enforced rings or hooks to the back of the center console (seat, baitwell, whatever is furthest back). so you could latch up a hand winch and pull big fish through the rear tuna door.


----------



## cobia 254 cc

freemanboatworks said:


> This rig will be pushing $400k, but not much in the ocean will be able to keep up with it in anything over 3'.
> 
> I am used to people messing with me. Not a big deal.... it usually opens the way for more dialogue.
> 
> I have a question for all of you...
> 
> How fast do ya'll think it will run? She is gonna weigh in around 18K lbs fully loaded and have a ttop with no second station. I see where the Hydrosports 41' will run 61 with quad 300 Verados and she weighs a whopping 25K lbs.


I guess 72 lightly loaded and propped right. I think you will be surprised

I wish someone would make a xtranormal of this. I have vowed not to cuz i sux. But if someone dont step up I will try and do a better job on the next one.


----------



## Hotrod

Billy, I'll pay my share on the fuel to hitch a ride. I bet 70+ loaded.


----------



## freemanboatworks

Something to ponder...

The YF 42 runs around 66mph with quad 300 Verados and the Seavee 39 runs about the same with quad 300 Verados. The yamaha 300's dont have quite the punch of the Verados.


----------



## cobia 254 cc

I will put you up against this as your close on weight and have 300 more yammie ponies. If I am right you take my Glacier Bay and I will take one of your new 28s. hehe

http://www.fountainpowerboats.com/sfc38_specifications.asp


----------



## spurgersalty

Awww don't know nothing about big boats but i will throw them out there based on yalls previous numbers. 67 wide open, half loaded with gear, 73 with minimal gear, 60 fully loaded with 8 people. All guesses are just that, guesses! based on a 3 to 4 "chop"(for this boat).


----------



## Kevin Harmon

I got the first 33 out of the mold. I am extremely happy with it. Traded from a sportfisher. Due to the spill I moved back to Sabine Pass. I've run to Auger a couple times 
(150nm). I got about 1.3 at least with the 350's
Kevin


----------



## sabine lake hustler

Kevin Harmon said:


> I got the first 33 out of the mold. I am extremely happy with it. Traded from a sportfisher. Due to the spill I moved back to Sabine Pass. I've run to Auger a couple times
> (150nm). I got about 1.3 at least with the 350's
> Kevin


I've seen you several time coming into the jetties from your overnighters. The DOUBLE VISION right?? SWEET SWEET RIDE. I could only dream of ever owning something like that.


----------



## Kevin Harmon

thanks. The east wind kind of has us messed up this weekend!


----------



## mredman1

*70 mph*

Just think - Boomvang in just over an hour. However, at 70 mph the fuel consumption may be three to five gallons per mile: chump change for a $400,000 state-of-the-art fishing machine.

Mike


----------



## Rode Warrior

Order one Mike and I'll crew with ya. Gimme a couple of years to save up for my share of the fuel bill.


----------



## freemanboatworks

Rode Warrior said:


> Order one Mike and I'll crew with ya. Gimme a couple of years to save up for my share of the fuel bill.


We are thinking the fuel economy will be in the .8mpg range at 40mph in the ocean with a load. Not bad considering the 36 Contender this owner is coming out of got the same economy with a load running trip 250's.


----------



## jdusek

Hey Billy, When can we some more pics? I checked the hull truth thread too and nothing new yet. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## DMC

cobia 254 cc said:


> I guess 72 lightly loaded and propped right. I think you will be surprised
> 
> I wish someone would make a xtranormal of this. I have vowed not to cuz i sux. But if someone dont step up I will try and do a better job on the next one.


http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7181565/


----------



## jdusek

DMC said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7181565/


Pretty dam funny right there.


----------



## Snap Draggin

DMC said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7181565/


:rotfl: :cheers: :rotfl: :cheers: :rotfl:


----------



## nelson6500

DMC said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7181565/


OMG that was great :cheers:


----------



## freemanboatworks

DMC said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7181565/


I watched it and I plead the fifth.....


----------



## CLVL

DMC said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7181565/


Man that was funny! :rotfl:


----------



## yoyoma

lol that was retard 
_http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7181565/_


----------



## freemanboatworks

We are starting to move along... got a cracker jack addition to my crew which is speeding up the process.

One pic is of the leaning post with a fiberglass molded sink/rigging station.

Then a pic of the stern drink boxes and livewell roughed in. In front of that are bilge access in the rear and insulated liners in the front of them. 
Attached Images


----------



## capt4fish

Man ohh Man,

You really ought to splash a mold of that beast.


----------



## freemanboatworks

Making a little more progress.


----------



## vtx18c

wow!! amazing!!!


----------



## jodyisfishing

That a midget in the boat? Man that is a wave eater right there!


----------



## DrewBob

Do I still remember reading way back when that this guy was going to trailer this beast?


----------



## Lizzy K II

Freeman,

Did you say earlier in the post that the owner was comming out of a 36' Contender with trips? I got a little confused when you were explaining the differences he will see in fuel consumption with his new boat compared to the old one. I thought you said he was getting 1.2 mpg in his old boat. Thats "per motor" right? 1.2 mpg per motor? If that is what you said and what you meant, then what were your projections for fuel consumption in this new cat? Did you say 1.2 mpg as well? Per motor? 

Pardon my slowness...


----------



## TOM WEBER

1 to 1.2 overall on the contender...all three motors. Just sold a 2 stroke 36 .7 heavy and 1 mpg light. Looks like an amazing rig. TW


----------



## Chase This!

This big *** cat with quads will be .8mpg. On a good day.

Brandon


----------



## freemanboatworks

Lizzy K II said:


> Freeman,
> 
> Did you say earlier in the post that the owner was comming out of a 36' Contender with trips? I got a little confused when you were explaining the differences he will see in fuel consumption with his new boat compared to the old one. I thought you said he was getting 1.2 mpg in his old boat. Thats "per motor" right? 1.2 mpg per motor? If that is what you said and what you meant, then what were your projections for fuel consumption in this new cat? Did you say 1.2 mpg as well? Per motor?
> 
> Pardon my slowness...


I dont recall posting fuel economy of his Contender....

Seems I remember saying he got around .8 with his 36'. I think he will get about the same with the 40 with quads. Not bad for a boat that is 4' longer and 3' wider.

Billy


----------



## Snap Draggin

How much fuel will it hold? That photo in Post #164 is SIIIIIIICK!


----------



## freemanboatworks

Snap Draggin said:


> How much fuel will it hold? That photo in Post #164 is SIIIIIIICK!


680 gallons.


----------



## BigNate523

Snap Draggin said:


> How much fuel will it hold? That photo in Post #164 is SIIIIIIICK!


Yeah that pick shows how big that boat is man i want to see that thing on the water preferably riding in it lol


----------



## jdusek

Lizzy K II said:


> Freeman,
> 
> Did you say earlier in the post that the owner was comming out of a 36' Contender with trips? I got a little confused when you were explaining the differences he will see in fuel consumption with his new boat compared to the old one. I thought you said he was getting 1.2 mpg in his old boat. Thats "per motor" right? 1.2 mpg per motor? If that is what you said and what you meant, then what were your projections for fuel consumption in this new cat? Did you say 1.2 mpg as well? Per motor?
> 
> Pardon my slowness...


That is per the boat not per motor. If a boat only got 1.2 per motor then you could go snapper fishing and have to come right back. Imagine if freeman said it took .8 mpg per motor. Then you would not even have a max trip of 175 miles.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

Any updates?


----------



## James Howell

Nuclear powered aircraft carriers have been built and launched faster than this.


----------



## Roger

James Howell said:


> Nuclear powered aircraft carriers have been built and launched faster than this.


Ya but they're harder to fish off and I really don't know how long a gaff handle would have to be.....


----------



## luna sea II

James Howell said:


> Nuclear powered aircraft carriers have been built and launched faster than this.


:rotfl:


----------



## jdusek

He has more updates on the hulltruth.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/256989-birth-monster-freeman-40-quad-300s-19.html


----------



## Chase This!

James Howell said:


> Nuclear powered aircraft carriers have been built and launched faster than this.


Boom!!!


----------



## Kenner21

Pretty sure he mentioned the customer slowing the build down after BP spilt a little bit of oil out in the Gulf of Mexico


----------



## sweenyite

Roger said:


> Ya but they're harder to fish off and I really don't know how long a gaff handle would have to be.....


 Depends... you'd only need a gaff about 45 ft long on the fantail. On the flight deck, make it 85 ft. :slimer:
I remember people fishing off the Nimitz when we were pulling out of San Diego. They'd hook up with Spanish Macks and get them to the ship and cut them off. Can't bring them aboard, they don't have military I.D.'s. :slimer:


----------



## Chase This!

Kenner21 said:


> Pretty sure he mentioned the customer slowing the build down after BP spilt a little bit of oil out in the Gulf of Mexico


Wow, now there was a DUMB idea. They are smoking the cow tuna in Venice right now!!!


----------



## SkeeterRonnie

the guy is gonna need a big arse truck to pull this boat from his condo to the ramp... the concern for me would be getting it up the ramp  4x4 diesel dually in granny gear??? LOL! that boat is one bad mofo! someone's got too **** much money!


----------



## whistlingdixie

Hey you guys leave Mr. Freeman alone. He is taking his time on my boat and I asked him to hold off till Yamaha come out with the new extended warranties.


----------



## Roger

sweenyite said:


> Depends... you'd only need a gaff about 45 ft long on the fantail. On the flight deck, make it 85 ft. :slimer:
> I remember people fishing off the Nimitz when we were pulling out of San Diego. They'd hook up with Spanish Macks and get them to the ship and cut them off. Can't bring them aboard, they don't have military I.D.'s. :slimer:


LMAO --- :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## freemanboatworks

pull the dagger out of my chest..... In my defense, I dont have 30,000 employees.


We are ready to final prime the boat and all the parts. Everything is built except for the hardtop.


----------



## SkeeterRonnie

If I ever win the lottery.. i want the exact same boat built  thanks


----------



## sweenyite

If that guy backs out, I got first dibs. Will you take a check? Let me get out of Dodge before you deposit it...


----------



## jakers

Looking good. But, you gotta have see through sides on the bait tank for that big of a boat so you can pan to it and say welcome to the ......................:brew2:


----------



## saltwater4life

Any new updates on that beast? i cant wait to see it done and finished and fully rigged. Any new pics?


----------



## great white fisherman

Dang, I just spent 20 minutes reading all these posts and nothing?


----------



## freemanboatworks

I have been a little slack posting pics on here. The boat is painted and the Nuteak deck is being fit. We hope to spray nonskid on the gunnels this week and mount the console/coffin/leaningpost. I'll post pics tomorrow.

Billy


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

sylvan said:


> I sure would like to see the build of this boat on a 2cool thread.


 I agree. Keep us up to date, that would be fun to watch.


----------



## sea sick

The birth of this Freeman needs a emergency C-section, almost a year to get this tub floating. I can't wait to see the finished product,should be worth the wait.


----------



## freemanboatworks

sea sick said:


> The birth of this Freeman needs a emergency C-section, almost a year to get this tub floating. I can't wait to see the finished product,should be worth the wait.


Easy now, we are almost done. It has taken a little longer than I had hoped, but she is full of details that we hadn't incorporated in the past.


----------



## saltwater4life

everytime i look at the pictures you got up, I sit here in awe of this awesome boat yall are making. Mad greenies for this outstanding future fish catchin machine yall are making


----------



## freemanboatworks

making progress.... installed the coffin box, console, leaning post arrangement today. Motors soon.......................


----------



## CptnKris

Wow! Looks great!


----------



## danmanfish

awesome... can I volunteer for the test ride..


----------



## jdusek

Billy you need this for that beast!

*Volvo Penta Joysticks Coming To Yamaha Outboards*

http://www.boattest.com/resources/view_news.aspx?newsid=4387


----------



## D2

Dang........ Is that a hot tub on the font deck???


----------



## freemanboatworks

D2 said:


> Dang........ Is that a hot tub on the font deck???


No, that is the sweetest fish box available. 800 quarts of ice keeping perfection.


----------



## jodyisfishing

cant wait for the 6-8 foot seas test pictures.


----------



## hog

FBW,
Just a question.

I noticed your first post on this thread was *December 19th of 2009*

Its now *December 10th of 2010*

Understand I havent ready all the postings on this thing, and maybe I should have before I asked this question....

But, since its taken 1 year to get it built and having to pay labor every day. HOW MUCH IS THIS BOAT GONNA COST when its all said and done...

Just askin..


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

hog said:


> FBW,
> Just a question.
> 
> I noticed your first post on this thread was *December 19th of 2009*
> 
> Its now *December 10th of 2010*
> 
> Understand I havent ready all the postings on this thing, and maybe I should have before I asked this question....
> 
> But, since its taken 1 year to get it built and having to pay labor every day. HOW MUCH IS THIS BOAT GONNA COST when its all said and done...
> 
> Just askin..


----------



## iridered2003

hog said:


> FBW,
> Just a question.
> 
> I noticed your first post on this thread was *December 19th of 2009*
> 
> Its now *December 10th of 2010*
> 
> Understand I havent ready all the postings on this thing, and maybe I should have before I asked this question....
> 
> But, since its taken 1 year to get it built and having to pay labor every day. HOW MUCH IS THIS BOAT GONNA COST when its all said and done...
> 
> Just askin..


if you have to ask, you can,t afford it.

J/K. man, that suckers got to cost a ton.


----------



## freemanboatworks

We have only had a full crew on it for about 3-4 months of the build. The oil spill put things on hold for a while with the owner. We could have been done by now.


----------



## freemanboatworks




----------



## offshorefanatic

freemanboatworks said:


>


Holy **** that is gonna be a bad mother! Next boat maybe your 33!


----------



## fishinganimal

Wow. Its gonna be incredible. Well worth the wait. Hope the owner is a fisherman. Is it legal to tow on the road??


----------



## fishinganimal

Will there be some test videos???


----------



## saltwater4life

thats one bad piece of machinery right there! what i would do to have a day of fishing off of it! looking mighty fine, keep us updated!


----------



## freemanboatworks

We ran her over the past few days.

Here is what we got

6000rpm 63mph

4500rpm 46mph 60gph
4000rpm 41mph 45gph

She will run 40mph on two motors...


----------



## Chasing Tail

Very Impressive!


----------



## SpecialK

freemanboatworks said:


> We ran her over the past few days.
> 
> She will run 40mph on two motors...


 That being said, woudl you expect a faster top end with different props or do you think the props are dialed?


----------



## Kenner21

Have you had a chance to raise the motors? Regardless, That's a lot of cat running 63


----------



## myprozac

So about the same topend as yals 33. Im guessing those numbers you got are with a full tourney load?


----------



## Bottom-Feeder

This is unprecedented. Both a beauty and the beast! WOW!


----------



## doughboy361

freemanboatworks said:


> We ran her over the past few days.
> 
> Here is what we got
> 
> 6000rpm 63mph
> 
> 4500rpm 46mph 60gph
> 4000rpm 41mph 45gph
> 
> She will run 40mph on two motors...


pix or video of the finish product?


----------



## DirtKat

Pics Please!


----------



## GWMERCER

Hey guys sounds like music to my ears I am glad to hear that you finally got her wet.. I would like to ask if you can take some video on your next voyage and post it.


----------



## DrewBob

Pulled this from The Hull Truth

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/256989-birth-monster-freeman-40-quad-300s-33.html


----------



## iridered2003

thats aint even right.


----------



## freemanboatworks

We raised the motors but havent had a chance to run it. One more cool tidbit.... we did a 0-30 test while the Yamaha engineers were here. 4.25 seconds was the best we saw, but averaged around 4.4 seconds.


----------



## FishAfrica

iridered2003 said:


> thats aint even right.


Wow, I think I found my new dream boat:cop:


----------



## fishyfreek

man what a beast !!!! so whats next a freeman 50 ?


----------



## freemanboatworks

got these the other day


----------



## Wakerider1424

...I am speechless. Amazing looking boat guys! Congrats! :doowapsta


----------



## Justin_Time

Here are a few pics I received via email. These were taken at the Miami boat show. This is one sweet ride...


----------



## BigNate523

man makes me wish i had 500k laying around lol that is one purtty boat for sure.


----------

